# Wisdom Teeth Extraction Advice



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got a quote for nearly $1000 to get my wisdom teeth taken out (well, 4 wisdom teeth + 1 broken molar). And that's with insurance (ouch). Cost is high because my dental insurance doesn't cover sedation (~$350). 

Things to consider:
- I could split the procedures and get the top 3 taken out at one appointment and then the lower 2 taken out at a different appointment. There are more likely to be complications with the bottom 2 (nerve damage) but then I have to pay for sedation twice and have two recovery periods. 

- There is an option to have just local anesthetic (be conscious for the procedure) vs full on sleeping gas. Anyone have any input on the better option? I've never had surgery before but the oral surgeon says the effect of the sleeping gas lasts all day so I'm a bit leery of that, but I'm not sure I want to be awake for the whole procedure (5 teeth!).


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Skip the gas...

Just get a shot and have all removed.. It will take less than 10 minutes....

That's how I did it... Only was sore for a day or two...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive had 4 removed, effin sucks.... I hated that chipmunk look and that extreme nerve pain. Dont forget they will prescribe you antibiotic and probably vicodin.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Daveyboy said:


> Skip the gas...
> 
> Just get a shot and have all removed.. It will take less than 10 minutes....
> 
> That's how I did it... Only was sore for a day or two...


Lucky! All 4 of my wisdom teeth are impacted. Did you have to be really careful brushing your teeth and flossing for a week? I'm worried about aftercare and getting dry socket if I get all of them extracted at once.



M0rbid said:


> Ive had 4 removed, effin sucks.... I hated that chipmunk look and that extreme nerve pain. Dont forget they will prescribe you antibiotic and probably vicodin.


I'm in my 20s so I'm expecting it to hurt. Nerve damage is the main complication if you get the bottom wisdom teeth pulled when you are older.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Was a bit over $2000 when I had it done about 10 years ago. They said I had to be gassed for whatever reason. At least if you decide to go under you'll get to experience what being dead is like.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I only did 1 at a time. Pain was tolerable enough. Not 5 though.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

lostinlife said:


> Lucky! All 4 of my wisdom teeth are impacted. Did you have to be really careful brushing your teeth and flossing for a week? I'm worried about aftercare and getting dry socket if I get all of them extracted at once.


Ouch.. Sorry

Getting dry socket isn't common..
Just be careful..

Dentist told me not to smoke or rinse with mouthwash for 4 days I think...

I skipped the mouthwash..but still smoked...ha
I was fine..
Good luck


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I had 6 pulled at once and it cost me around 650(or maybe it was 850, can't remember) out of pocket. Insurance covered 1K, so...nice to be a dentist, eh? For the amount of work I needed, the only option was sedation(via IV). Afterwords, I had to be wheeled out in a wheelchair, but people react differently I guess based on their body mass. In order to have the procedure done, someone had to drive me to and from the dentists office and stay throughout. Oxy was the only drug I took, it was 3 days before I was back to normal(1st day was the worst...couldn't even stand without throwing up), no spitting, smoking, or drinking through a straw(risks of dry socket). That's pretty much my experience with the whole thing, no regrets(other than not getting it done sooner).


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm getting the procedure done this week assuming the scheduling works out and I'll post about how it goes. I know a lot of people have dental phobia so it's good to hear about procedures first hand. I don't really have dental phobia; I just never got good dental care when I was younger. Trying to take better care of my teeth this year. Next procedure I'll be looking into is getting braces...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> Just got a quote for nearly $1000 to get my wisdom teeth taken out (well, 4 wisdom teeth + 1 broken molar). And that's with insurance (ouch). Cost is high because my dental insurance doesn't cover sedation (~$350).
> 
> Things to consider:
> - I could split the procedures and get the top 3 taken out at one appointment and then the lower 2 taken out at a different appointment. There are more likely to be complications with the bottom 2 (nerve damage) but then I have to pay for sedation twice and have two recovery periods.
> ...


I've had teeth - including an impacted molar extracted with just a shot of marcain. It's not so bad. Lots of pressure for impacted molars though. Feels like your jaw is going to come off before the tooth comes out. That actually can happen with people over 40. I knew a guy who actually had to have full anesthesia for an impacted wisdom tooth because he was almost 50. But his jaw didn't break.


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

I hate needles.... luckily from what I recall the shots in the begging were the only unpleasant part of the procedure. I felt nothing other than that, and I gotta get two more removed by the 12th of next month

**** me =/


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I had a bunch removed in a few sessions (wisdom teeth, molars, canine), two of them surgically. No sedation (though the local I got for the surgery was so strong it made my eyes go crossed the rest of the night  ). Got dry socket in some of them. But oddly, I never experienced any pain but the regular mild soreness. :/

I'm rather amazed it didn't hurt, given that removing the canine felt like the surgeon was shoehorning my jaw! (After, I went out into the waiting room, said, "That wasn't so bad," then passed out. :lol I have issues with vasovagal syncope, so...yeah.)

Get used to eating mashed potatoes, cottage cheese, ice cream, ramen noodles for a while. (Noodle bits might get lodged in your sockets though. :x ) If the teeth are all from the same part of the jaw, they might need to do an additional bone trim to remove bone pieces in the gum. (That was the ONLY part of the procedure that hurt--not intense nerve pain, though--but codeine and a hot bath helped.) You might also be removing slivers of bone from the gum yourself for a while afterward, which isn't painful, just weird and gross. Like an archaeological dig.

I say do it all at once, save money and get it over with. If you're worried about dry socket, go to Walgreens or a similar store and find the Red Cross Toothache Kit--I didn't need mine, but other people swear by it.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I've had teeth - including an impacted molar extracted with just a shot of marcain. It's not so bad. Lots of pressure for impacted molars though. Feels like your jaw is going to come off before the tooth comes out. That actually can happen with people over 40. I knew a guy who actually had to have full anesthesia for an impacted wisdom tooth because he was almost 50. But his jaw didn't break.


Yikes! One of the things that I hate most is seeing or feeling things going under the skin. For example, I don't have a phobia of getting shots, but I hate seeing and feeling just when the needle goes under the skin. If I'm going to feel the surgeon pull my teeth through my skin, I probably need the gas.



tehuti88 said:


> Get used to eating mashed potatoes, cottage cheese, ice cream, ramen noodles for a while. (Noodle bits might get lodged in your sockets though. :x ) If the teeth are all from the same part of the jaw, they might need to do an additional bone trim to remove bone pieces in the gum. (That was the ONLY part of the procedure that hurt--not intense nerve pain, though--but codeine and a hot bath helped.) You might also be removing slivers of bone from the gum yourself for a while afterward, which isn't painful, just weird and gross. Like an archaeological dig.
> 
> I say do it all at once, save money and get it over with. If you're worried about dry socket, go to Walgreens or a similar store and find the Red Cross Toothache Kit--I didn't need mine, but other people swear by it.


All stocked up on soft foods. Can't wait until this is over so I can eat real food again. The oral surgeon said it's only supposed to be really bad for about 3-4 days to a week.

Thanks for the tip on the Toothache Kit! I'll look into it if I need it. As far as I know, it's recommended to do ice for the first 2 days and then warm compresses after 3 days.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lostinlife said:


> All 4 of my wisdom teeth are impacted.


Are they actually causing problems? The first thing I'd look at is whether or not having them removed is even necessary.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Are they actually causing problems? The first thing I'd look at is whether or not having them removed is even necessary.


All impacted teeth must be removed - better sooner rather than later. I left an impacted molar in too long and it destroyed the adjacent molar. I had to have that molar removed too. The doc said it couldn't even be saved with a root canal.



lostinlife said:


> Yikes! One of the things that I hate most is seeing or feeling things going under the skin. For example, I don't have a phobia of getting shots, but I hate seeing and feeling just when the needle goes under the skin. If I'm going to feel the surgeon pull my teeth through my skin, I probably need the gas.


All you will feel is the surgeon pulling your jaw off. But it won't come off. It's no fun but not that painful.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Are they actually causing problems? The first thing I'd look at is whether or not having them removed is even necessary.


I know I need to at least get the top broken molar taken out because there is a hole there that is difficult to get clean so there is a high risk for infection. If I'm going to get that one out, might as well get the top wisdom teeth out too since there would be a gap between teeth anyway.

My bottom wisdom teeth are coming in sideways and pushing against the molars next to them. I'm already past 24 so if I'm going to get them out, I should get them out now before they actually start to hurt and cause issues.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

scarpia said:


> All impacted teeth must be removed - better sooner rather than later.


Dentists like to say that because it's big business and they get to milk insurance companies for thousands of dollars per patient. But, an impacted tooth is just a tooth that hasn't surfaced, and in reality, only 12% of impacted teeth will go on to cause problems.

Recommended reading to anyone considering wisdom tooth removal:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Dentists like to say that because it's big business and they get to milk insurance companies for thousands of dollars per patient. But, an impacted tooth is just a tooth that hasn't surfaced, and in reality, only 12% of impacted teeth will go on to cause problems.
> 
> Recommended reading to anyone considering wisdom tooth removal:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/


I wouldn't get them extracted if I didn't have to, but my regular dentist did show me the decay on them. I have a lot of overcrowding and tight spacing between teeth so they are difficult to keep clean no matter how much I try to brush and floss. It's still surgery so I agree it's definitely something you want to avoid if you can since there are still risks and complications, no matter how good your surgeon is.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I would skip the sedation too. I had mine removed while I was awake. All I had was the novocaine and it took 20 mintues to be done.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I only had two removed and the only pain I felt was s pinch when the dentist injected my gums. I didn't feel any pain afterwards so I didn't use all the Motrin I was prescribed. The worst thing you'll go through is having a chunk of your wallet missing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Dentists like to say that because it's big business and they get to milk insurance companies for thousands of dollars per patient. But, an impacted tooth is just a tooth that hasn't surfaced, and in reality, only 12% of impacted teeth will go on to cause problems.
> 
> Recommended reading to anyone considering wisdom tooth removal:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/


I don't believe that. The dentist that took my wisdom teeth out recommend it because he said they might cause a problem in the future. That was when I was in the military so there was no insurance to milk and the dentist was an army officer himself so his paycheck was going to be the same whether he took them out or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Dentists like to say that because it's big business and they get to milk insurance companies for thousands of dollars per patient. But, an impacted tooth is just a tooth that hasn't surfaced, and in reality, only 12% of impacted teeth will go on to cause problems.
> 
> Recommended reading to anyone considering wisdom tooth removal:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/


Very interesting. But based on my experience and that of the 40+ guy I knew who waited I am still skeptical. I looked this up:
Cochrane Database Syst Rev. 2012 Jun 13;6:CD003879. doi: 10.1002/14651858.CD003879.pub3.


> *Surgical removal versus retention for the management of asymptomatic impacted wisdom teeth.*
> 
> Mettes TD1, Ghaeminia H, Nienhuijs ME, Perry J, van der Sanden WJ, Plasschaert A.
> 
> ...


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22696337

IF you wait and you are one of the 12% who has problems at age 40 it's going to much more problematic.



> J Oral Maxillofac Surg. 2012 Sep;70(9 Suppl 1):S37-40. doi: 10.1016/j.joms.2012.04.028. Epub 2012 Jun 16.
> *What is the effect of timing of removal on the incidence and severity of complications?*
> 
> Pogrel MA1.
> ...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nubly said:


> I don't believe that. The dentist that took my wisdom teeth out recommend it because he said they might cause a problem in the future. That was when I was in the military so there was no insurance to milk and the dentist was an army officer himself so his paycheck was going to be the same whether he took them out or not.


"_Might cause a problem in the future_"... Well, your appendix might cause a problem in the future, too, but we save the appendectomy for when it actually flares up.



> The American Association of Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeons states that "about 85% of third molars will eventually need to be removed."


Their own industry perpetuates the myth.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

scarpia said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22696337


What I take away from all of this is, "don't fix what's not broken." A majority of dentists will act with the best intentions, but if there is misinformation out there, then the industry should move to correct it. If recommending extractions "just in case", then they should make sure patients have all the information so they can consider their options.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ouch!!! Sorry to hear the cost is so high!

I had 6 teeth extracted once, all under local anaesthetic, quick jab in the gums, yank of the teeth and job done! It just felt like the dentist was pushing on my tooth, no pain or anything. I was 16 at the time so was free for me under the NHS. I've got two wisdoms on my top jaw but have room for them since I had some adult pre-molars out before they came through. 

Only the other week my sister went to the dentist, he said there was a cavity in her wisdom so she just said to yank it out, sorts the problem out lol.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Only the other week my sister went to the dentist, he said there was a cavity in her wisdom so she just said to yank it out, sorts the problem out lol.


That's what Lurking is talking about when he says too many extractions are being done. The risk of nerve damage from the extraction is real. A cavity is not a good reason to extract a tooth. I know from a LOT of personal experience that malpractice in dentistry is RAMPANT. I don't trust anything any of them say. Here is an article to back that up:



> Malpractice in dentistry is more common than is acknowledged, but the victim's recourse to redress the physical and financial injury is severely limited. (Friedman JW. 20th century dental (mal)practice in the 21st century. J Calif Litigation. 2004;17:37-40.)
> 
> The recovery amounts involved are usually too small to cover an attorney's expenses. However, there is something the legal profession could do to protect the public: abolish the fallacy of the standard of care and 2 schools of thought, which ignores evidence-based science and perpetuates and forgives malpractice.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/

The risk from the anesthesia drugs is real too and they should be avoided if at all possible. The people in dental offices don't have enough training to be using those anesthesia drugs.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> That's what Lurking is talking about when he says too many extractions are being done. The risk of nerve damage from the extraction is real. A cavity is not a good reason to extract a tooth. I know from a LOT of personal experience that malpractice in dentistry is RAMPANT. I don't trust anything any of them say. Here is an article to back that up:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1963310/
> 
> The risk from the anesthesia drugs is real too and they should be avoided if at all possible. The people in dental offices don't have enough training to be using those anesthesia drugs.


I scheduled the procedure for this Wednesday. I'm opting for conscious sedation so they're not putting me all the way under but I won't remember anything. I am aware of the risks of anesthesia but my bottom wisdom teeth look like they might be difficult to take out. They have to break up the teeth and take them out piece by piece. My older sister had her wisdom teeth extracted about a year ago and she said sedation was worth it if you are older and need to have it done. If I was younger and my roots weren't grown in, I would probably opt for local anesthetic instead.

Interestingly, if you're going to get teeth extracted, the complications for nerve damage are less likely if you get top teeth pulled vs bottom teeth. Anatomy wise, there are only one or two main nerves on the bottom of your mouth so if a dentist damages those trying to extract a tooth, there is more risk for paralysis. Just something to keep in mind if you are thinking about having teeth extracted.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

i need to do that in spring. i'll remove two from one side of my mouth. they have not grown upwards but completely sideways. so i'll go to an oral / maxillofacial surgeon who has the right tools to do that in no time and with local anaesthesia.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

scarpia said:


> That's what Lurking is talking about when he says too many extractions are being done. The risk of nerve damage from the extraction is real. A cavity is not a good reason to extract a tooth. I know from a LOT of personal experience that malpractice in dentistry is RAMPANT. I don't trust anything any of them say.


Errr&#8230;she suggested the extraction, not the dentist. He was going to suggest a filling but she decided removal of a useless wisdom would remove the issue perminantly. Besides which the check-up and extraction only cost £50, not exactly day-light robbery. I think you're being over critical and I don't think it's fair to paint every dentist with the same brush. My family dentist is not a mal-practicing criminal, that i can guarantee.

Furthermore, in the UK using local anaesthetic for extraction is normal practice, I only know of using gas from America, It seems a bit extreme to me for a simple extraction having grown up in a culture which does not use gas to knock out patients for dental treatment, local anaesthetic is just routine here and I've never known anyone to have ever experienced any complications from it.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

cat001 said:


> Errr&#8230;she suggested the extraction, not the dentist. He was going to suggest a filling but she decided removal of a useless wisdom would remove the issue perminantly. Besides which the check-up and extraction only cost £50, not exactly day-light robbery. I think you're being over critical and I don't think it's fair to paint every dentist with the same brush. My family dentist is not a mal-practicing criminal, that i can guarantee.
> 
> Furthermore, in the UK using local anaesthetic for extraction is normal practice, I only know of using gas from America, It seems a bit extreme to me for a simple extraction having grown up in a culture which does not use gas to knock out patients for dental treatment, local anaesthetic is just routine here.


There are good and bad dentists, just like for any profession. Just do your research and understand what you are getting into. I wouldn't trust any doctor just because they are a doctor, but I also don't think a whole industry is bad just because some people had some bad experiences.

Gas is mainly for anxiety, not pain. They still give you local anesthetic either way (and insurance covers that but may or may not cover sedation). A lot of people have dental anxiety so they opt for sedation. I never had any kind of surgery before so I don't know how my anxiety will react to that. I don't really like people touching my face so it does seem like a good idea to get the gas.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've only had one wisdom tooth removed. It wasn't impacted though, just a simple extraction. Only cost $25 with insurance. All I had was novacaine. I didn't feel anything. I didn't even know he had yanked it until he told me I was free to go.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

lostinlife said:


> There are good and bad dentists, just like for any profession. Just do your research and understand what you are getting into. I wouldn't trust any doctor just because they are a doctor, but I also don't think a whole industry is bad just because some people had some bad experiences.
> 
> Gas is mainly for anxiety, not pain. They still give you local anesthetic either way (and insurance covers that but may or may not cover sedation). A lot of people have dental anxiety so they opt for sedation. I never had any kind of surgery before so I don't know how my anxiety will react to that. I don't really like people touching my face so it does seem like a good idea to get the gas.


I have no idea why I'm being debated with when I'm just sharing my experience :/ I'm not even debating anything!!!!

Literally *here* you go dentist, get mouth numbed, have teeth pulled! Simple. And that's exactly what I did, twice (my sister 3 times, parents had pulled teeth, extended family, friends, acquaintances, work colleagues etc and never known any other way for simple extraction or of any problems with anyone I've ever known). I don't know if it's an American thing to avoid local anaesthetic or what but there's certainly no controversy here.

I'm sorry but I just don't share your paranoia about professionals (didn't mean that to sound personal, but feel pretty badly attacked here right now for going dentist and having gone through the normal routine for here!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I had to go through 2 hours of torture to get my 4 wisdom teeth removed when I was 30, 3 of them were severely impacted. My mom didn't have me get them out when I was a teen because she thought it was just a scam.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

cat001 said:


> I have no idea why I'm being debated with when I'm just sharing my experience :/ I'm not even debating anything!!!!
> 
> Literally *here* you go dentist, get mouth numbed, have teeth pulled! Simple. And that's exactly what I did, twice (my sister 3 times, parents had pulled teeth, extended family, friends, acquaintances, work colleagues etc and never known any other way for simple extraction or of any problems with anyone I've ever known). I don't know if it's an American thing to avoid local anaesthetic or what but there's certainly no controversy here.
> 
> I'm sorry but I just don't share your paranoia about professionals (didn't mean that to sound personal, but feel pretty badly attacked here right now for going dentist and having gone through the normal routine for here!!!!!!!!!)


Not sure if that was directed at me or the other poster, but apologies if that came out like I was debating you. I was actually agreeing with you that there is no great dental conspiracy of bad dentists trying to rip people off.

Maybe it's an American thing; sedation dentistry is a big thing over here. We don't have nationalized healthcare so if you're paying the big bucks for dental care, you want the least discomfort possible. It might seem like the other posters are criticizing you for being naive about dentists but I think it's a good thing to look at the research. It's still surgery so it's not something to be taken lightly no matter how "routine" it may seem. To me, the other posters who are advising against extractions are just saying to think about whether the procedure is actually justified on a case-by-case basis and not just to believe dentists blindly when they say you need it for the vague reason of "prevention."


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> I scheduled the procedure for this Wednesday. I'm opting for conscious sedation so they're not putting me all the way under but I won't remember anything. I am aware of the risks of anesthesia but my bottom wisdom teeth look like they might be difficult to take out. They have to break up the teeth and take them out piece by piece. My older sister had her wisdom teeth extracted about a year ago and she said sedation was worth it if you are older and need to have it done. If I was younger and my roots weren't grown in, I would probably opt for local anesthetic instead.
> 
> Interestingly, if you're going to get teeth extracted, the complications for nerve damage are less likely if you get top teeth pulled vs bottom teeth. Anatomy wise, there are only one or two main nerves on the bottom of your mouth so if a dentist damages those trying to extract a tooth, there is more risk for paralysis. Just something to keep in mind if you are thinking about having teeth extracted.


I had the concsious sedation - they actually lied to me and told me they wouldn't. The surgeon agreed to give me only gas. But after they had me on the gas they jammed a needle in my arm. Then they gave me tons of gas so when I came out of it I couldn't stop laughing for 30 minutes. Then I felt really sick afterwards. If I were you I would check sites like doctorscorecard and ratemd to see if the surgeon has any bad reviews.

And have someone go with you AND be in the room when it is being done.

http://www.teethremoval.com/sexual_assault_under_anesthesia_for_wisdom_teeth_removal.html


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

cat001 said:


> I have no idea why I'm being debated with when I'm just sharing my experience :/ I'm not even debating anything!!!!
> 
> Literally *here* you go dentist, get mouth numbed, have teeth pulled! Simple. And that's exactly what I did, twice (my sister 3 times, parents had pulled teeth, extended family, friends, acquaintances, work colleagues etc and never known any other way for simple extraction or of any problems with anyone I've ever known). I don't know if it's an American thing to avoid local anaesthetic or what but there's certainly no controversy here.
> 
> I'm sorry but I just don't share your paranoia about professionals (didn't mean that to sound personal, but feel pretty badly attacked here right now for going dentist and having gone through the normal routine for here!!!!!!!!!)


Maybe dentists are better over there. In the US there are many incompetents. I can't even get a good bridge made. I tried 6 different dentists and can't get it done so that it fits properly. When I had a problems with an allergic reaction to some materials I had dentist after dentist insist that it was impossible - even though my allergist said it was possible and he had seen cases. But dentists weer telling me things like I must be subconsciously rubbing my tongue against my teeth and that was the reason it was swollen.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I had the concsious sedation - they actually lied to me and told me they wouldn't. The surgeon agreed to give me only gas. But after they had me on the gas they jammed a needle in my arm. Then they gave me tons of gas so when I came out of it I couldn't stop laughing for 30 minutes. Then I felt really sick afterwards. If I were you I would check sites like doctorscorecard and ratemd to see if the surgeon has any bad reviews.
> 
> And have someone go with you AND be in the room when it is being done.
> 
> http://www.teethremoval.com/sexual_assault_under_anesthesia_for_wisdom_teeth_removal.html


So freaking shady! I'm sorry that happened to you. Sounds like a medical malpractice suit if you didn't consent to that. The office did ask me multiple times if I wanted local vs sedation. If you do local, you don't have to have another person drive you.

My oral surgeon is actually a woman, but the majority of oral surgeons are men. I did do my research and this dental practice is supposed to be good with minimal negative reviews. The main concern is if the surgeon does something wrong with anesthesia, which can happen with local or sedation. Some of the reviews are indeed crazy.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> So freaking shady! I'm sorry that happened to you. Sounds like a medical malpractice suit if you didn't consent to that. The office did ask me multiple times if I wanted local vs sedation. If you do local, you don't have to have another person drive you.
> 
> My oral surgeon is actually a woman, but the majority of oral surgeons are men. I did do my research and this dental practice is supposed to be good with minimal negative reviews. The main concern is if the surgeon does something wrong with anesthesia, which can happen with local or sedation. Some of the reviews are indeed crazy.


Lawsuits against dentists are impossible - unless you get nerve damage that is so bad that you can't work. In the case of the involuntary anesthesia it would be really impossible because there is no real monetary damage to compensate for. I only had nightmares for a decade. That isn't considered enough to sue over. Even complaints to the board of medical examiners do nothing. I know of one doctor who molested female patients for years and he didn't have his license revoked until he got convicted of sexual assault. And it took 2 trials to get that because he had other doctors back him up in the first trial.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Lawsuits against dentists are impossible - unless you get nerve damage that is so bad that you can't work. In the case of the involuntary anesthesia it would be really impossible because there is no real monetary damage to compensate for. I only had nightmares for a decade. That isn't considered enough to sue over. Even complaints to the board of medical examiners do nothing. I know of one doctor who molested female patients for years and he didn't have his license revoked until he got convicted of sexual assault. And it took 2 trials to get that because he had other doctors back him up in the first trial.


Yes, I feel this happens a lot in the medical community. You can't ever really know what kind of person your doctor is can you? And most people don't have any real protection against a bad doctor. Unlike the stereotype, most people don't want to sue and go to court. It's a long drawn out process with no guarantee of success, even if you are in the right.

This reminds me: I was researching neurologists for my dad and I just found out one of the highly recommended doctors in my area got busted for operating a drug ring. Yet his office is still running and accepting patients. Crazy!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> This reminds me: I was researching neurologists for my dad and I just found out one of the highly recommended doctors in my area got busted for operating a drug ring. Yet his office is still running and accepting patients. Crazy!


Highly recommended ?!?!? By who?


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Highly recommended ?!?!? By who?


A lot of other doctors in the local hospital networks gave referrals to him and a couple industry magazines gave him commendations. Mixed reviews online from patients though. He had been a neurologist for over 30 years before he was busted by the local DEA for prescription fraud. You might give him the benefit of the doubt on that issue depending on your views on drug laws in the US, but he lost a medical malpractice suit in 2005 due to negligence, which would be more worrying to me. It's a slippery slope; a doctor who cuts corners in one area is likely to cut corners in another.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I got my wisdom teeth taken out, I was actually put under though.... But the pain after wasn't bad.... They put me on Vicodin and antibiotics but I only ended up using one Vicodin.... didn't really swell that much either.... Honestly the worst part was the anticipation leading up to it cause I didn't recall ever being put under before and wasn't sure what to expect


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Got done with the procedure! Took about an hour. They didn't put me all the way under (conscious sedation) so I do remember parts of the procedure but I was mostly half-asleep during it. The worst part was actually the injections for local anesthesia. They weren't shy about that! I didn't feel the actual extractions at all. The sedation just made me a bit shaky after the procedure but I actually feel really awake now even though the effects are supposed to last all day. No pain at all currently, but everything is still numb. They gave me antibiotics, motrin, and percocet prescriptions to take.

If you are doing sedation, do be aware that someone is supposed to stay with you 24 hours (in addition to driving) in case there are delayed effects from the sedation. I feel completely normal right now though.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Weird because I just finished reading something about not getting wisdom teeth pulled unless they're causing you problems. I still have one left because the dentist said to leave it in there since it wasn't bothering anything. 

I'd say stay awake for it. Not only is it cheaper, it's seriously such a quick experience and not that bad at all. When I had gotten mine pulled, I was in and out within 10 minutes. I only experienced some soreness for a few days and only took an Ibuprofen the first day. Of course I was nervous beforehand, but after it was over...I almost wanted to hit myself for getting worked up over it. The whole experience will be so much longer getting put to sleep, plus I've heard some horror stories about that stuff.

I'd also break it up into different appointments if money is an issue and you don't have a dentist who is willing to work on a payment plan. I feel like it'd be less annoying recovering from having that many teeth pulled at once anyway. Start with what's causing the most issues and work your way from there!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> Got done with the procedure! Took about an hour. They didn't put me all the way under (conscious sedation) so I do remember parts of the procedure but I was mostly half-asleep during it. The worst part was actually the injections for local anesthesia. They weren't shy about that! I didn't feel the actual extractions at all. The sedation just made me a bit shaky after the procedure but I actually feel really awake now even though the effects are supposed to last all day. No pain at all currently, but everything is still numb. They gave me antibiotics, motrin, and percocet prescriptions to take.
> 
> If you are doing sedation, do be aware that someone is supposed to stay with you 24 hours (in addition to driving) in case there are delayed effects from the sedation. I feel completely normal right now though.


That's good. How many percs did you get perscribed? When I had surgery I got a scrip for 40 and I didn't need any. I saved them though - needed one for a kidney stone. The hospital gave me Vicodin, but that gave me heartburn.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> That's good. How many percs did you get perscribed? When I had surgery I got a scrip for 40 and I didn't need any. I saved them though - needed one for a kidney stone. The hospital gave me Vicodin, but that gave me heartburn.


~20 Percocets but I didn't need any at all. I've just been taking the extra-strength Ibuprofen. It hurt a little bit after the surgery but pretty manageable. My face is still a bit swollen but it doesn't hurt at all. You're supposed to take the meds with food ASAP after the procedure, but I would definitely go with milk instead if you can. Food (even soft food) going over the extraction sites the day of the surgery is very unpleasant and you aren't supposed to brush or rinse until the next morning.

I wish I iced a bit more the day of the surgery to reduce swelling though. Gel ice packs are the way to go.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

lostinlife said:


> ~20 Percocets but I didn't need any at all. I've just been taking the extra-strength Ibuprofen. It hurt a little bit after the surgery but pretty manageable. My face is still a bit swollen but it doesn't hurt at all. You're supposed to take the meds with food ASAP after the procedure, but I would definitely go with milk instead if you can. Food (even soft food) going over the extraction sites the day of the surgery is very unpleasant and you aren't supposed to brush or rinse until the next morning.
> 
> I wish I iced a bit more the day of the surgery to reduce swelling though. Gel ice packs are the way to go.


I remember eating donuts that I broke up into little crumbs after having mine out. It didn't bother me much. I don't remember swelling much. The worst surgeries are on nerves - had some on foot nerves. The nerves never stop hurting. Even the surgery on the bottom of the foot healed eventually - it's tough walking on the scar, but you can soften that up.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

scarpia said:


> I remember eating donuts that I broke up into little crumbs after having mine out. It didn't bother me much. I don't remember swelling much. The worst surgeries are on nerves - had some on foot nerves. The nerves never stop hurting. Even the surgery on the bottom of the foot healed eventually - it's tough walking on the scar, but you can soften that up.


I am starving right now but I'm trying to be good since I read that risk of dry socket lasts 3-5 days after the procedure. Can't wait until I can eat regular food again. I'll probably try that next week when I finish my antibiotics.

Ouch! I can imagine how nerve surgery is the worst. That's what I was worried about in this surgery (nerve damage), but everything seems good since it's the 3rd day out from the procedure. No tingling at all so no nerve damage from taking out the bottom wisdom teeth. *knock on wood*


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

1 week update: Back to eating solid food again. If you have to take your wisdom teeth out, I do recommend you take them all out at once. Hats off to people who can last on a soft foods diet more than a week; it's hell and not something you want to do if you don't have to. You definitely want to brush your teeth after every meal; you can feel when stuff gets stuck in the extraction sites and it just feels gross if you don't. 

I would say my mouth feels 95% normal now. Your mouth tastes gross for about a week as your body tries to get rid of all the "bad" stuff in the tissue after the surgery and you might get canker sores. Do make sure you ice for the first two days for swelling and then apply warm heat the rest of the week for bruising. I was lazy about applying heat and I'm still black and blue on my right jawline.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

wow 100 bucks i had mine taken out for free in bootcamp. didnt realize how fortunate i was even though they weren't too gentle about it lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Still got all mine. Will pull them out myself before I'll pay some *******. I need all the wisdom my teeth can give me.


----------

